# Need 1 maybe 2 for Calcasieu Saturday



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Going to make a run to Calc on Saturday morning. I am looking for 1 or 2 that are experienced fishermen arti's only. This will be a run and gun trip I am not on fish over there but want to make a run. The plan is to leave Beaumont @ 5am and put in at Hackberry and spend the better part of the day. Experience with the lake would be a plus we'll split gas for the truck and boat. I am running a 22' Gulf Coast. Just shoot me a PM if you are interested. - John


----------

